# North Dakota's NASP State Archery Tournament Scheduled



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

North Dakota's NASP State Archery Tournament Scheduled in Bismarck

The state Game and Fish Department invites all North Dakota schools participating in the National Archery in the Schools Program to register for the second annual state tournament.

Jeff Long, NASP coordinator, said the 2010 tournament will be held March 6 at the NISHU Bowmen's new indoor archery range in Bismarck. "This year we are holding an actual on-site, all inclusive tournament," Long said, while mentioning last year's inaugural event was a virtual tournament held in schools across the state.

Schools can enter teams in the following grade level divisions: elementary (4-6), middle (7-8), and high school (9-12). Teams must have 16-24 members, with a minimum of five from each gender. If smaller schools wish to form a team, archers may participate up one grade division for team competition, but still be considered in their true division for the individual category.

Small schools of 100 students or fewer (all grades combined) may also assemble teams from NASP schools in the same town, county or district. Schools that cannot form a team may register students for individual competition.

All-star teams and teams from multiple schools (with the exception of the small school rule) are not permitted.

Recognition will be given to the top placing team in each division, the top five males and females in each division, and the top scoring male and female regardless of division. Top scoring individuals and teams win an automatic national tournament bid. Additionally, teams that achieve minimum scores set by NASP also win a national tournament bid. The national tournament takes place May 6-8 in Louisville, Kentucky, where 6,000 students from all across the country are expected to compete.

"To help cover travel expenses, Game and Fish will offer grants of $1,000 to teams and $250 to individuals who qualify and participate in nationals," Long said. "In addition, the North Dakota Bowhunters Association will offer grants to teams and individuals attending nationals, and has also been financially supportive to schools needing replacement equipment. The cooperation from the NDBA, and NISHU for the use of their facility and providing volunteers, has been outstanding."

For more information regarding the tournament, schools should contact Long by e-mail at [email protected], or call (701) 328-6322. To learn more about the archery in the schools program, visit the NASP website at nasparchery.com.


----------

